# FreeBSD 8.1 and PowerEdge 2970



## boersmic (Sep 23, 2010)

I have installed FreeBSD 8.1 on a new PowerEdge 2970.

I am getting the following errors:


```
Sep 23 13:42:36 aquaria kernel: ata3: timeout waiting to issue command
Sep 23 13:42:36 aquaria kernel: ata3: error issuing ATA PACKET command
Sep 23 13:42:37 aquaria kernel: ata3: timeout waiting to issue command
Sep 23 13:42:37 aquaria kernel: ata3: error issuing ATA PACKET command
Sep 23 13:42:38 aquaria kernel: ata3: timeout waiting to issue command
Sep 23 13:42:38 aquaria kernel: ata3: error issuing ATA PACKET command
Sep 23 13:42:39 aquaria kernel: ata3: timeout waiting to issue command
Sep 23 13:42:39 aquaria kernel: ata3: error issuing ATA PACKET command
Sep 23 13:42:40 aquaria kernel: ata3: timeout waiting to issue command
Sep 23 13:42:40 aquaria kernel: ata3: error issuing ATA PACKET command
Sep 23 13:45:33 aquaria kernel: ata3: timeout waiting to issue command
Sep 23 13:45:33 aquaria kernel: ata3: error issuing ATA PACKET command
Sep 23 13:45:34 aquaria kernel: ata3: timeout waiting to issue command
Sep 23 13:45:34 aquaria kernel: ata3: error issuing ATA PACKET command
Sep 23 13:45:35 aquaria kernel: ata3: timeout waiting to issue command
Sep 23 13:45:35 aquaria kernel: ata3: error issuing ATA PACKET command
Sep 23 13:45:36 aquaria kernel: ata3: timeout waiting to issue command
Sep 23 13:45:36 aquaria kernel: ata3: error issuing ATA PACKET command
Sep 23 13:45:37 aquaria kernel: ata3: timeout waiting to issue command
Sep 23 13:45:37 aquaria kernel: ata3: error issuing ATA PACKET command
```

The cd is on ata3.  Is this a hardware problem, or a driver problem for PowerEdge 2970s?

Anyone else seeing this?

Thanks


----------



## Sunsyril (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

I have no experience on PowerEdges 

Can this be caused by BIOS settings? 

You stated this problem comes if you are using ata3. Did you try another port. 
Could it be this is caused because ata3 is connected in a different way. Not connected to the chipset itself but on a additional interfacechip; or so?


----------



## boersmic (Oct 1, 2010)

Turns out is was a bad SATA cable.  Dell provided a replacement and all is well!


----------

